# PGM Fluxes and Collectors.



## PGM-Au-Ag (Jul 14, 2011)

What would serve as collector besides lead within a flux for extracting PGMs and Gold from quartz ore? Preferably, one that would reduce the temperature (as lead does) required for melting the silica and other metals. In addition, is it possible for silver if present in the ore to act as the collector while reducing the melting point of the ore and metals?


----------



## 4metals (Jul 14, 2011)

I have added silver to act as a collector for pulverized samples in the lab. On a production scale the silver will be easily recycled in a silver cell to collect your values in the slimes.


----------



## mdmuller (Jul 15, 2011)

I have read (in Hoke) that silver is often used for gathering gold and pgms. The alloy is then electrorefined and pgm/gold is dropped out in the slimes.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 16, 2011)

4metals said:


> I have added silver to act as a collector for pulverized samples in the lab. On a production scale the silver will be easily recycled in a silver cell to collect your values in the slimes.


I counted on the residual silver chloride in my wastes to gather the platinum and palladium that was recovered in my stock pot. The source of the silver was from filters from refining, which also contained considerable gold. I endorse the use of silver. 

It might not hurt to mention, one does not melt silica. It melts at roughly the same temperature as does platinum. Instead, it is dissolved with soda ash. 

Harold


----------

